# Meerkat owners



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

How many do you keep? As they are social animals keeping one would be creul so how many would you keep?
Do they have an outdoor enclousre as well as indoor, if so how big are both?
What and how often to you feed them?

Only reason i ask is because in the future i want to get some, but i couldnt find a very good caresheet for one!

Thank you


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

As many as you can possibly keep comfortably! The larger the group the happier they are.

There is a care sheet here:

• View forum - Care Guides

: victory:


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you for that! 
Just wondering how much they eat a day and if they need an outdoor and indoor enclosure!?


----------



## Andy n Claire (Jan 5, 2008)

this is a intresting subject didnt know u could keep them,so i presume u need defra papers? or am i way wrong lol

i love them me im engrosed now


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

They don't need an papers.

They never stop eating!

John


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

what never??? lol


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

cool thanks guys!

concerning enclosures...what temps do they need, presuming they need heating? indoors all the time or outdoors aswell?
can you keep dogs and cats if you have meerkats??


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

They do need an outdoor enclosure or at least a window with perspex that lets the sunlight through (not glass)

They don't eat as much as things like skunks. 

They need an amount of meat and a bit of fruit n veg daily plus as many insects as you can offer of the whole variety available.

Its the insects that cost the most.

They enjoy a good variety of meat too such as poultry, quail, day old chicks, rodents, guinea pigs, rabbits.

Also, add a vit supplement such as SA37.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Would they chew/pull at the wire/wood of an enclosure to escape or just squeeze through any gaps?


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> They do need an outdoor enclosure or at least a window with perspex that lets the sunlight through (not glass)
> 
> They don't eat as much as things like skunks.
> 
> ...


 thank you for that! 
just got to get the bf to get a new job and place to live in and i can get them! just need to find a breeder first lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

jerboa said:


> Would they chew/pull at the wire/wood of an enclosure to escape or just squeeze through any gaps?


 
Yes!!!

They love to dig and they are destructive. I kept a group indoors because I bought them before their enclosure was built gasp and they made a large hole in the wall down to the brick.

That said, I believe it would not be as urgent if they escaped as if say a skunk went awol because they tend to return to their den as opposed to some animals who would wonder off aimlessly.

They have been kept free on a large residence because once they have an established burrow they stick to it.

Personally I think thats a bit brave. I wouldnt want to have them without a secure enclosure. 

A pit is a sufficient outdoor setup if the walls are high enough and smooth so they can't climb, you don't need a roof on it. I have seen 3ft quoted a few times but mine could scale a 4ft smooth barrier. They jumped over it from standing.


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

how did you stop them from getting thru the brick?
id more than likely give them a room for them to run around in as id be scared of them getting lost!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

They didn't bother digging any more after they made a hole.

They had a pile of bark chip and sand pits to dig in which we used to put the insects in (gives them a chance to burrow).


Would recommend you try to protect you walls with some boards or mesh.


----------

